# Pan Mass Challenge



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with this event? I went online looking to register, and registration is closed. Too early? Too late? 

Thx!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Too early. http://www.pmc.org/volunteer.asp?topic=volunteer/register


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

*PMC registration*

Note that the above link is for volunteering, not riding.

Rider registration opens for previous years' Heavy Hitters at 9am on January 5, for alumni riders January 12, and for first-time riders January 19.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

I registered for it. This will be my first year riding in it.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats, Honto! I hope you enjoy the event. The fundraising is a big challenge, but the weekend itself is magical. Which route did you select?


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks ornoth! I'm doing the two day Sturbridge to P-town. It's been awhile since I've been riding road bikes. I've always been interested in riding the Pan Mass, and unfortunately after a close friend passed this last Fall from cancer, I now have a great reason to.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

hontors said:


> I'm doing the two day Sturbridge to P-town. It's been awhile since I've been riding road bikes.


Excellent! S -> P is a great ride, and you'll have *plenty* of company. Definitely get out on the weekends and work up to the mileage. 30, 40, 60+ mile days. And be sure to do some hill repeats. The hills aren't insane, but they can wear you down, so it's good to be prepared for 'em. 

If you have any Qs as the time approaches, feel free to ping. Enjoy the season, and good luck with your fundraising!


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks ornoth! I appreciate that. Are you riding in it this year?


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

hontors said:


> Are you riding in it this year?


Oya. This will be #10 for me. I'm thinking about switching it up a bit and doing an unofficial Stockbridge to Sturbridge ride the Friday before, to make it a genuine pan- of Mass, but we'll see how training goes before I commit to adding another 100 miles to the route!


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

WOW! Awesome, good for you! I hope this is my first of many PMC's!


----------



## CT-Mike (May 9, 2010)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I am thinking about registering as my son was treated for cancer at the Jimmy Fund 18 years ago. But, I am being held back by the fund-raising commitment and coming into it so late.

What do you all think, can $4200 be raised between now and the deadline?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

CT-Mike said:


> What do you all think, can $4200 be raised between now and the deadline?


Well, it certainly *can*, but it really all depends on your own individual circumstances, and how many people you know that will contribute. For you, having such a personal story will definitely help. On the other hand, I think the first year is the hardest, because in subsequent years you have an idea of how many prior supporters you can count on. 

Also, bear in mind that the fundraising deadline isn't until September 30. You don't need to have $4200 in the bank in August on the day of the ride. So that gives you four and a half months. So the issue probably isn't time, but how many people will sponsor you, and how much they're each likely to give. Tho you would want to get started sending your emails pretty soon, say within the next four weeks or so.

Another option is to do one of the shorter routes, which have lower fundraising requirements. It's still a great way to ride and raise money for the organization, but without the huge commitment of $4200. I guess it really all depends on your own situation, and how confident you are that you can make it. It's not an easy decision, especially for a first-time rider. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## CT-Mike (May 9, 2010)

ornoth,

Thanks for the quick reply. After discussing this with the wife and CFO, we have decided to shoot for next years event. I just got back into cycling after 18 years and haven't logged much saddle time yet. So the combination of my fitness level (or lack thereof) and the fundraising commitment have helped us make the decision.

I will be doing the PMC next year, and hopefully many years after that.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Other than marrying my wife.....this was the BEST weekend of my life. Life changing.
I will be registering for 2011's PMC.....I absolutely loved my first year. Hard to fight back the tears with all the heartfelt "Thank You" being shouted from crowds lining the streets. Little kids holding signs that read "I'm here because of you". 

Glad I trained as much as I did though....some of those hills outside of Strubridge were tiring. I had never even done a centurty ride....but finished both days strong. 192 miles later....my legs still ache a little...but my spirits are high. This forum and all the knowledge was certainly a great help.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

hontors said:


> Other than marrying my wife.....this was the BEST weekend of my life. Life changing.
> I will be registering for 2011's PMC.....I absolutely loved my first year.


Congrats, Honto! The 192-miles is quite an accomplishment, and of course the fundraising, as well. Well done!

It's always inspiring to hear first time riders' reactions. That, too, is part of the magic of the event that keeps me coming back.

I did wind up doing the NY start I mentioned, and I'd say this probably was my favorite out of all my prior PMCs, as well. Weather was ideal, and I got to ride sections with several different friends, which takes your attention off all the little aches and pains. And lest you think it gets "easier" with time, I actually got choked up right in the middle of posting one of my own audio updates at one of the water stops! ;^)


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Ornoth!! Congrats on the NY start....very impressive!!!!

There are somethings in life that you can't understand unless you experience it....this is certainly one of them. 

I took your advice from a few months back and really practiced the hill repeats. It definetly helped. I found myself passing most others on the hills and never really felt too winded. There was one hill before the Dighton-Rehobeth lunch stop that was a real doozy!!

I'm proud with my fundraising too....currently I'm at $6350.....I am overwhelmed with the generosity of family, friends and even complete strangers. Incredible.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

ahh... i ride that hill all the time... thats my training area... its a fun one... glad to hear you had a great time on the ride, one of these years i need to do it (doing livestrong in a few weeks and did the Harpoon B2B in June)...

funny story about that hill you're talking about, i was commuting home one day on my surly, saw a guy in front of me that looked like a "good" biker, shaved legs, fit, all that. we came to the hill, he was about 100 yds in front of me... and i shifted and gave it a good climb.. he slowed considerably and i was amazing that i caught him so quick on the hill, only to realize as I got close he was on a fixie... cranking up the hill with a massive gear... he kicked my butt the rest of the way...


----------



## DragFreight (Apr 28, 2006)

*5 for Me*

This was my fifth. I agree with everything you said.

I also stopped complaining about the hills. I can tell you exactly when I stopped. Last year I was riding up a hill on Saturday when I passed a rider who had only one leg. Gave him a little verbal support, vowed to shut up, and keep pedalling. Saw him again this year. I feel my accomplishment is not _quite_ as impressive as it was before.

And Mr. Ornoth on your Friday ride from where did you start? Which route did you take? How did you work out the logistics? My riding partner and I were joking about doing that, but nothing came of it. It is still a little seed in the back of my brain for next year.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

I saw two riders with one leg. One passed me on the last 20 mile stretch into Provincetown. He was a very strong rider, it put a smile on my face. Such an inspiration.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I was on a group ride that hopped in with you guys just prior to the Dighton Rehobeth sag. We ran into the group at the intersection with the bag piper. We rode with you guys for a few miles and it definetly has me thinking about doing the ride next year. Thats a big $$$ commitment for a poor boy like me though.


----------



## DragFreight (Apr 28, 2006)

I also saw both gentlemen riding with one leg. In fact, one fell over just ahead of me. We were riding up one of the hills in Provincetown. He was just ahead of me when the hill got particularly steep. Unfortunately, there was a pick up truck right next to him. I think he got a little spooked, and fell over into the truck. We all yelled for the truck to stop, which it did but not before the rear tire ended up on his seat bag. Got the rider to a standing position, and backed the truck off his seat bag.. He assured us he was OK. I told him to check in with the medical tent when he got to the end. He said, "I have to. She's got my other leg."

Here is a link to a picture of the other of these two gentlemen - go to Photo #25:

http://www.pmc.org/mypmc/gallery.asp?year=2010&gallery=2010_PMC_Highlights&event=2010Ride

And to tommy, remember it's not your money. You ask for _other people's _money. It is still quite a daunting task, though. Most of the donations I received were in the $20 range.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

DragFreight said:


> And Mr. Ornoth on your Friday ride from where did you start? Which route did you take? How did you work out the logistics?


In brief...

Started on Route 102 (State Line Road?) in West Stockbridge. 

Route is the same as the Huckleberrys and at least three other groups do: 102 to 20 to 112 to 66 to 181 to 20. Two long, major climbs, with equally long descents. GPS map and elevation profile: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/43882520

Logistics: I have a support person who ferries me around throughout the weekend, so she drove me out there and got me from the hotel to the start. I highly suggest having someone like that, as I punctured at mile 12 and received support from another group of friends' follow van. There are several groups who do the ride who also pool their logistics, and that'd be a good way to go, if you don't mind trying to keep their pace.

All in all, it was a great experience, but it's also not something I'd do every year. The second hill is especially challenging, and following that up with the regular PMC... Well, I think you can do the Friday ride if you finished the PMC on Sunday and felt like you could continue riding another 50 miles or so, or do a century the following morning. ;^)

Glad to hear everyone had a good ride!


----------



## DragFreight (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Ornoth. Sounds like a serious challenge. At this point I don't know if I could have ridden a century on the Monday after. I did ride 20 easy miles on this year's Monday after, so I suppose if I trained a little harder......

I saw a group at Sturbridge with T-shirts that listed all three days. Were you amongst them?


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

DragFreight said:


> At this point I don't know if I could have ridden a century on the Monday after. I did ride 20 easy miles on this year's Monday after, so I suppose if I trained a little harder......
> 
> I saw a group at Sturbridge with T-shirts that listed all three days. Were you amongst them?


Yeah, you'd be surprised. If you can finish the PMC without too much discomfort, you can probably do the miles. But you definitely want to do some hill repeats before tackling that one on Route 66. The hill on 20 is higher, but is easier. It's definitely more of a challenge than the PMC roads, but it's something I'm glad I did.

No t-shirts for me. I was still wearing the (yellow) 2006 kit when I arrived in Sturbridge and checked in. On the road Friday, I saw one group in team uniforms, and another large group all in 2009 (red) jerseys.


----------



## stumbler (Apr 8, 2008)

*Rode from Hillsdale, NY*

I was in a group that did a more southerly route on Friday. The Brielle's Brigade group started in Hillsdale, NY and basically followed Route 23 to 20 into Sturbridge. There were 28 of us, and most had Team Leblanc jerseys.

It was the first year I've done the Friday ride, and I was worried that I'd made a mistake in the first 40 miles on Saturday. My legs were tired - I felt those hills more than in previous years, but of course, 90 miles on Friday will do that to you. Felt fine after that Saturday, and actually felt very strong Sunday. I'd highly recommend it - biggest challenge was getting someone to ferry us out there Thursday night.

How many were on the Huckleberries route?


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

stumbler said:


> I was in a group that did a more southerly route on Friday. [...] How many were on the Huckleberries route?


23 looks interesting, but did you go thru Springfield on 20? That doesn't sound fun...

Hucks... I thought I saw a group of maybe 15-20 ahead of us, then we (3) leapfrogged with another group of maybe 12. I didn't see a ton of riders on the road, but I think we started a bit late. Atkins Farm lunch stop in Amherst was rather full of riders, tho...


----------



## stumbler (Apr 8, 2008)

*Yes through Springfield*

One of the highlights of the day, actually. Here's why - someone in the group has connections out there, and we ended up with a police escort from Westfield, almost all the way to Sturbridge. The local PD's would radio the next town and coordinate a handoff as we crossed from one town into the next. It transitioned from patrol cars to a pair of motorcycles when we entered Springfield. Felt like we were in a motorcade as one motorcycle would sit in an intersection with lights flashing to let us through, while the 2nd raced ahead to stop traffic at the next intersection. 

We were all laughing like kids.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Just registered for 2011 PMC. This will be year 2 for me. I'm excited to get back on the bike.


----------



## RT_Boston (Mar 14, 2011)

To those that have done this ride in the past...
Is it possible to ride without being an official sponsor? My wife is currently registered, but I'd like to ride with her as support.
I don't need the shirt/snacks/drinks along the route. I just want to ride.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

RT Boston....

I have a friend who rode the PMC "unregisterd" in 2007 to support his cousin. The PMC found this out (as he crossed the finish line) and did try to obtain $$$ (fundraising, reg fee etc) from him. For quite some time too.

My advice would be to visit www.pmc.org and visit the contact us section. Let them know your intentions and see if there is something that can be worked out. Best of luck.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

RT_Boston said:


> To those that have done this ride in the past...
> Is it possible to ride without being an official sponsor? My wife is currently registered, but I'd like to ride with her as support.
> I don't need the shirt/snacks/drinks along the route. I just want to ride.


The entire course is on public roads, so yes, As long as you don't partake in the SAG stops and PMC support you're doing nothing wrong. It is most likely against the PMC rules and your wife is an official entrant then I gather if the PMC would frown upon it. Just cut out of the ride before the finish line. I've run the Boston Marathon 5 times for Dana Farber and I have friends that run with me along the course. Same theme.


----------



## RT_Boston (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response-
Still up in the air on how to handle this one.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

you know the organizer pockets over $400,000 a year from the PMC? i'd never support an event for charity that allows the organizer (one man) to walk away with that kind of paycheck.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

The PMC raises over 31 MILLION for Dana Farber Cancer Research. It's the WORLDS largest organized fundraising event. The event is responsible for over 50% of the "Jimmy Funds" annual total donations from all events. If the founder, Billy Star, has a yearly salary of $400,000.00, so be it. 100% of all sponsors donations go directly to Dana Farber, this is possible due to all the corporate sponsorship. His salary pales in comparison corporate CEO's that do absolutely nothing to help the well being of others.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

From a Boston Globe Article:

http://www.boston.com/sports/other_...s_starr_spokesman_for_important_cause/?page=3

Money matters 
Starr says none of his salary comes from the money raised by PMC riders. His salary, overhead, and expenses, are being underwritten and offset by sponsorship, registration fees, merchandising, and auxiliary income from special events.

“I have nothing to hide,’’ he says. “My board took it out of my hands, which is the way I want it. The board farms it out to two compensation experts.’’

Does he feel guilty that he makes that much money?

“No,’’ he says. “Should I? I worked 10 years alone. A year and a half without salary, three months living in a tent. Fifteen years at my father’s house. Ten years without medical benefits, 15 years without a retirement plan, 10 years until I hired my first person beside myself. You write me a check, 100 percent of that check gets donated to the Jimmy Fund.’’

Red Sox president Larry Lucchino, a two-time cancer survivor whose wife, Stacey, is a six-time PMC rider with the Red Sox’ “Team 9 ’’ contingent, says attacks against Starr are unfair.

“The amount of money he’s helped raise is mind boggling and not well known,’’ Lucchino says. “If someone with Billy Starr’s qualifications were in the private sector, he would be making multiples of what he apparently earns.’’


----------



## dsena (Feb 11, 2005)

Good luck to those who are riding in the PMC this weekend. After bumping into an old friend who is riding it I have decided to sign up next year. I'm sure that it gives you great satisfaction knowing that your contributions are helping to fight such a horrible disease.


----------

